# Conozco lugares económicos en donde ir a comer



## Tömk

Was ist die Übersetzung dieser zwei Sätze auf Deutsch?

1. "Conozco buenos lugares económicos en donde ir a comer".
2. "Conozco buenos lugares económicos en donde vosotros podéis ir a comer".

Mein Versuch:
1. "Ich kenne (einige) gute günstige Orte/Unterkünfte, wo man essen gehen kann".
2. "Ich kenne (einige) gute günstige Orte/Unterkünfte, wo ihr essen gehen könnt".

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen "Orte" und "Unterkünfte"?


Vielen dank!


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Tömk,

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, das zu übersetzen.
Vorab ein paar Erklärungen.
Unterkünfte sind immer mit Übernachtung.
Wenn man "gut" und "günstig" in einem Satz verwenden will, klingt es besser, wenn man ein "und" einfügt. Statt "günstig" kann man auch "preiswert" sagen.
"Ich kenne einige gute und günstige Orte, wo ihr essen gehen könnt."
Oder auch:
"Ich kenne einige Orte/Restaurants/Gaststätten/Kneipen in denen man gut und preiswert essen kann."


----------



## Tonerl

Tömk said:


> 1. "Conozco buenos lugares económicos en donde ir a comer".
> 2. "Conozco buenos lugares económicos en donde vosotros podéis ir a comer".


*Ich kenne (einige) Lokalitäten, wo/in denen man "preiswert" essen kann
Ich kenne (einige) Lokalitäten, wo/in denen ihr "preiswert" essen könnt

Saludos*


----------



## Tömk

Danke vielmals *osa_menor* und *Tonerl*! Alles klar!


----------



## elroy

osa_menor said:


> "Ich kenne einige Orte/Restaurants/Gaststätten/Kneipen in denen man gut und preiswert essen kann."


 Würdest Du ein Restaurant tatsächlich als "Ort" bezeichnen?


----------



## osa_menor

Nein, ich verwende das nicht so. Ich würde wahrscheinlich "Ich kenne ein paar Lokale" oder auch einfach "ein paar Gelegenheiten" sagen.


----------

